# Go Pro? Do I Have To Pay To Share!??



## #Dan# (May 15, 2012)

I have just gone to reply to a comment in one of my threads and all my images say:

Look Who's Popular, This image exceeds bandwidth with too many views. Go pro and get unlimited.

So do I really have to pay to share my explores? And how can an album have "Too many views" ?? 

Does this mean I now have to pay to share my photos?


----------



## phill.d (May 15, 2012)

Photobucket? Photofuckit and go flickr!


----------



## KingRat (May 15, 2012)

Flickr mate, it's the only way.


----------



## The Archivist (May 15, 2012)

That said, it should be pointed out that if you want to upload more than 200 photos, you'll have to pay anyway. 
Well worth it though and probably the best platform out there for sharing photographs online.


----------



## krela (May 15, 2012)

Everyone wants something for nothing. It's £15/year ffs. :S


----------



## gushysfella (May 15, 2012)

Try googling voucher codes I got my flicker pro account for £9.99! Every little helps GF


----------



## Munchh (May 15, 2012)

#Dan# said:


> I have just gone to reply to a comment in one of my threads and all my images say:
> 
> Look Who's Popular, This image exceeds bandwidth with too many views. Go pro and get unlimited.
> 
> ...



You can limit who sees your pics. If you mark all of your albums 'Private' instead of 'Public' in Photobucket, your photos can then only be viewed on websites where you post links. ie we can see them but the entire population on Photobucket can't. 

This may be the issue and is easily solved without upgrading. Of course you can pay as krela says or get creative with the freebie, up to you.

_"So do I really have to pay to share my explores? "_ - well no, actually.


----------



## strider8173 (May 16, 2012)

depends how many photos you take, if your a photographer like me you wont mind the yearly fee on flickr..you get unlimited storage it seems. plus its easy to share them on sites like this.


----------



## urban phantom (May 16, 2012)

if you have BT yarhoo account flickr pro is free sign in using your bt internet address


----------



## Landsker (May 16, 2012)

Flickr is the way to go, photo bucket is terrible.


----------

